# Lid close issue ThinkPad X40



## dscrdia (Jul 22, 2014)

I'm currently running 9.3-RELEASE on my ThinkPad X40, which has an Intel 852/855GM graphics adapter.

The issue is that when you close the lid, this blanks the screen in such a way that when you open it again the backlight switches on but the screen remains blank (though the laptop doesn't crash). Screen timeout blanking works absolutely fine with the lid open. As a sort of temporary fix I've tried to disable screen blanking as the lid closes (so  the screen stays on), but without any success. There doesn't seem to be a BIOS option to achieve this either.

I've tried to disable lid ACPI events with 
	
	



```
debug.acpi.disabled="lid"
```
 in /boot/loader.conf and set `xset s noblank` in my .xinitrc, both without any success.

VT has been compiled into the kernel and I'm using the new KMS drivers. x11-drivers/xf86-video-intel is version 2.21.15_3, x11-servers/xorg-server is version 1.12.4_7,1. My window manager is Openbox.

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## dscrdia (Jul 25, 2014)

I suppose since no answers are forthcoming, how would I go about reporting this issue as a bug to the correct development team? Is there a bugtracker for individual ports that I could get in contact with, or is there another process?


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 25, 2014)

Posting to the freebsd-acpi mailing list first might be worthwhile, it could be a known problem.  Actually, it sounds familiar, but I have not paid close attention to Thinkpad issues.


----------



## dscrdia (Jul 25, 2014)

I think I'll do that. Thank you @wblock@.


----------

